
Nvidia has created an AI-powered greenscreen for streamers - wil_I_am_27
https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/26/nvidia-rtx-broadcast-greenscreen-twitch/
======
villgax
You can literally do this with PoseNet(TF.js) in your browser at high FPS on
CPU, here's a sample link [https://storage.googleapis.com/tfjs-
models/demos/body-pix/in...](https://storage.googleapis.com/tfjs-
models/demos/body-pix/index.html)

